# Building Computer



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this a good computer for the price?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Depends what you will be doing, Gaming, Video Encoding etc.

Looks good for the price. What PSU will you be using?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you're gaming, you need to go to the Intel core2duo cpu.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

For a psu im thinking about around 500 to 600W
Would that be enough?


Why the Intel, Ive heard the AMD is faster for gaming, and if the INtel is faster, which one? The E6750 or E6500?

Ya I will do some gaming


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Intel C2D has the lead just now. It depends how much you want to spend. The E6550 is a great cpu for the price. Also look at the Gigabyte GA P35C DS3R motherboard. PSU wise again comes to money. You could probably get away with using the Antec trio 550w, or there is the 650w if you have abit more $$.


To be honest. AMD is still good, i have the 4600+ and it hasnt let me down at all ( Even when playing COD4, Crysis, BF2/2142 )


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think im going to stick with the AMD becuase ive always used them and i like them.
But does everything in my list work and will everything fit.
My only concern is the graphics card if to big for the motherboard.

Im going to get the Antec true power trip 650W
Thanks!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

It all looks good to me. Also check out the Zalman CPNS9500 Cooler. Comes with a Nice LED.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

allright ill give it a look

Thanks for the help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you go for AMD look at the 65nm 5000+. It will take less power and produce less heat.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194

With that processor you will need a third party heatsink because it doesn't come with one even though its a retail box.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Isnt the 6000 for powerful


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You won't notice a difference, although I just looked up that only the 45W processors are on 65nm. I would look at any 65W processor and not the 89W processors. The 6000+ is actually a 125W processor that will almost require an 8-pin CPU power connector, so I would look at the 65W 5200+ if you are really concerned about performance loss.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

How bout the 5600+?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is an 89W processor. If you really think that the extra speed is that important, grab the 5000+ black edition with the unlocked multiplier and bump it up to 2.8GHz.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Umm, maybe

how much of a difference will there be between the 6000+ and the 5200+


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you are gaming, web surfing, and listening to music, the difference will likely not be noticeable. If you will be doing multimedia encoding, Photoshop, CAD, or floating point/integer calculations then you will notice a difference but in that case you should look at an Intel system.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya ive been looking at the E6550, and ive noticed you have one, are they anygood?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They are very good; and Intel Core 2 processors are very good overclockers. The E6750 is now about the same price as the E6550 so you could also look at that. Intel compatible motherboards also tend to be better quality than AMD compatible motherboards.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

oh, well im not going to be overclocking my cpu


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Intel is still a good choice at this time, and if you won't be overclocking then you will be fine on the Intel stock cooler since it is more than enough for the Core 2 Duo processors.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

So would you say the E6550, is better than the 6000+


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In some benchmarks the E6550 might fall short of the 6000+ a little, but it is much more efficient (consumes nearly half the power) and will be faster in almost all (non-SMID) FPU benchmarks.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Which one will be better for gaming, and since you have the 8600 GTs, how does the E6550 work with that, and what kind of fps are you getting on games


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Intel will be better for gaming.

In Urban Terror, I am locked at 60 FPS (Vsync) with these settings:
Highest Image Settings
4x AF, 4x AA, supersampling
Very high texture quality
Trilinear texture filtering
1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color

In CS:CZ I am locked at 60 FPS although sometimes it drops to around 45 FPS:
No Image Settings
4x AF, 4x AA, multisampling
Very high texture quality
Bilinear texture filtering
1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color

In WiC I am locked at around 60 FPS although sometimes it drops to around 40 FPS:
Medium Image Settings
2x AF, 4x AA no filtering
High texture quality
Bilinear texture filtering
1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color

In America's Army I get around 45 to 60 FPS depending on the view with these settings:
Very High Image Settings
4x AF, 4x AA, multisampling
High texture quality
Bilinear texture filtering
1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color

I get 5673 in 3DMark06 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

wow cool, I might get the E6550


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Its good, but if the E6750 is just 5$ more then get that. Last I checked the prices were very close.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think the E6750 is 30 more now


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If that is the case then go for the E6550. It will still be a very good choice.

Look at the Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4 or the P35-DS3R/DS4 for motherboards. Remove the CPU cooler from your wish list but keep everything else.

What power supply were you thinking of using?


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im getting a 650W Antec

I just read some benchmark things and then X1950 Pro beats the 8600 GTS and the 7900 GS


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep, it does. The Trio 650W will handle all of those cards as well as an 8800GT.

If you are looking at an X1950PRO, look at HIS' IceQ cards because the dual slotted design works well at cooling the card.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

What card do you think would be better the 1950 Pro or 7900GS


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

X1950Pro would be much more powerful.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161088

Keep in mind it's a long card, so you will need to make sure the case you will be using will have enough room.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im pretty sure my case could hold that


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Then I would go with it over pretty much any other choice of a similar price except the 8800GT.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya its either that for the 7900GS


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The X1950Pro consistently beats the 7900GS.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=712&model2=725&chart=313
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=712&model2=725&chart=318


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya, ive decided to go for the X1950 pro and the E6550, becuase its just below the 6000, but uses less power and gives of less heat. 

Thanks for the help

One other problem thought, which one to get
POWERCOLOR X1950PRO512MBAC Radeon X1950PRO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131055
or this one
HIS Hightech H195PRQT256DVN-R-V2 Radeon X1950PRO 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported IceQ3 Turbo Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161088


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the card in your second link because of the better designed cooler and faster memory clock.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

ya, I was going to get it, but they sold out, so now I have to wait, or pick a different one


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The ETA for that card is 11/19 so hopefully it will be in by then/


----------

